# play sand?



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

ok so i am gonna be setting up 2 saltwater tanks. one will be 180 gallon reef, and the other wil be a 150 fowlr. i have read that using play sand in saltwater in un advised. but that silica ree sand has been used. i was thinkin of using silica free sand that i will rinse very well and use as the bottom layer. i will then get some aquarium sand from thatpetplace.com and use that as the top layer. is this ok? it will save me alot of money. 
p.s im a new member and will be asking alot of questions


----------



## Jay702 (May 3, 2012)

Try using pool filter sand. I don't have a SW setup but it's what I'm using in my FW setup. It working great for me so far. I looked at the MSDS info sheet and it looks pretty clean and harmless to me.

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

